# Poolside Muskie Lure action seminar by WillCFish



## willcfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Poolside Muskie Lure action seminar by WillCFish
Muskie lures in swimming pool and not even a follow!!!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri4uR1zah4-
Q23D_V10jVmv1l6iPDZbW&feature=view_all


----------

